# Minun aurinko



## pablosfon

Hi,
If somebody say to another one: "Minun aurinko!!" it means something romantic and love   or it can be said for only a friend?
Is this a sweet thing we use to say to lovers or it is a neutral thing you can say to friends?

Kiitos!


----------



## fennofiili

Sounds like an attempt at being romantic, and somewhat strange too: normally, the literary expression would be “minun aurinkoni” or just “aurinkoni”, whereas in common spoken Finnish one would say “mun aurinko”. In any case, it is not a neutral thing or even something you say between pals or friends. It sounds like romantic, though it could be ironic too.


----------



## pablosfon

Thank you! It can be ironic in which sense?


----------



## fennofiili

Well, it can be ironic like almost any positive expression can be. Just like “That was a brilliant idea!” could be ironic (for example, in a situation where everyone sees that an idea has failed miserably).

I think I can imagine one context where it would be normal to say “minun aurinko” (instead of “mun aurinko”) in common spoken language: to emphasize the pronoun, i.e. to say that something is _my _sun and not anyone else’s. But it could also be just a mix of spoken and standard language, or it could reflect a dialect where “minun” is normal.


----------



## DrWatson

My initial thought was that it's someone's attempt to translate the Russian expression _солнышко моё_. Definitely not that natural an expression in Finnish.


----------



## fennofiili

DrWatson said:


> My initial thought was that it's someone's attempt to translate the Russian expression _солнышко моё_.



Sounds plausible. A Finnish–Russian dictionary (from year 1975, published in Moscow) has, under “aurinko”, the usage example “oma aurinkoni солнышко моё (_о любимом, о любимой_)”, where the parenthetic remark is that this phrase is used about a beloved one.



> Definitely not that natural an expression in Finnish.



I agree. The dictionary example is probably based on Russian usage rather than Finnish, though with “oma” (= own), it sounds a bit more Finnish than mere “minun aurinko” or “aurinkoni”. Google search with "minun aurinkoni" suggests that the phrase is in some use, even though it is probably based on foreign expressions. The phrase “minun aurinko” is much less common, and most hits seem to be results of automatic translation.


----------

